
Stop Preparing for the Last Disaster - aronpye
https://fs.blog/2020/06/last-disaster/
======
aronpye
TLDR: We often prepare for a future disaster based on a past disaster
happening again, which is rarely the case. This is because of availability
bias, I.e. a recent event is more fresh in our minds so we’re more likely to
think it will reoccur. We’re better served by more general preparedness.

I don’t fully agree with this, pandemics, wars, data loss, etc. seem to
regularly occur. But, it is useful to think about.

